# Drugs



## cookie80 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi all, am going to be starting private  ivf  treatment soon and was wondering is it better to buy drugs from clinic or privately? Can anyone recommend anyone who does these ivf drugs cheaply in Glasgow please. Many thanks and baby dust to all.xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Hiya, Asda actually do ivf drugs t cost price.  Most supermarket chains will I've hem to you cost price.  I got mine from a local pharmacy, privately owned and he gave them to me cost price which was £950 give r take a pound. That was for
2x5.5ml suprecur/buserelin (down Regging drugs)
3xgonal f 900iu pre filled pens (stimming drugs)
1x ovitrelle pre filled pen (trigger shot)
3x cyclogest box of 15 (progesterone suppositories/pessaries).

You can also buy them online (legitimately!) I know a few girls that have bought from fertility2u (google it).  Even if you don't buy from there it will give you a rough idea as to the cost of what you need and you can phone pharmacies armed with the info! That's exactly what I did with Asda, but need up getting them from the pharmacy I use at work!


----------



## cookie80 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks,will try asda first.xx


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

I never thought to do this, I may ask my pharmasist would the clinic's be ok with buying your own drugs?


----------



## canim13 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi,
I have just purchased my drugs too and i shopped about first. 
At first I found asda the cheapest as they dont put profit on but then I contacted the GCRM (gllasgow) whom I am sharing treatment with (going abroad for ICSI) and they were cheapest. Still a lot of money tho  but cheapest by £100.


----------

